# Varta AGM Batterie.



## Spinnenfänger (21. November 2013)

Möchte mir eine Batterie kaufen für mein elektromotor. Bisher hatte ich immer eine normale starterbatterie die jedoch nach mehr maligen tiefenentladen jetzt nicht mehr die Leistung hat. Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen ob jemand von euch, eine Varta Agm (http://www.varta-automotive.de/de-de/products/leisure/professional-deep-cycle-agm/830-115-060) besitzt. ich würde mir die 115Ah Batterie zulegen wollen. Oder bin ich mit dieser Agm Batterie auf dem völlig Falschen weg? Ich fahre damit mit auf einen 286ha großen see herum. Brauch ich ein spezielles Ladegerät für diese AGM batterien? würde mich echt freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, da ich auf dem Gebiet bisher null Erfahrung habe.#h


----------



## hajo_s (21. November 2013)

*AW: Varta AGM Batterie.*

Eine normale Autobatterie ist grundsätzlich erstmal falsch. Sie ist in der Lage, kurzzeitig sehr hohe Ströme zu liefern.
Was Du auf dem Wasser brauchst ist eine lange Abgabe von relativ geringen Strömen. Dafür sind AGM-Batterien gebaut. Diese benötigen m.W. aber spezielle Ladegeräte. Am besten mal direkt bei Varta nachfragen.


----------



## Spinnenfänger (21. November 2013)

*AW: Varta AGM Batterie.*

Wäre denn die angegebene Batterie etwas für. Mein vorhaben? Und reichen 115Ah aus?


----------



## freibadwirt (21. November 2013)

*AW: Varta AGM Batterie.*



Spinnenfänger schrieb:


> Wäre denn die angegebene Batterie etwas für. Mein vorhaben? Und reichen 115Ah aus?



Wäre gut wenn wir wüsten was du für ein Boot und Motor hast .
Andreas


----------



## Spinnenfänger (22. November 2013)

*AW: Varta AGM Batterie.*

Habe eine anka ist ein ca 4,5m langes gfk Boot.und einen Motor von motorguide, mit 46lbs.


----------



## mlkzander (22. November 2013)

*AW: Varta AGM Batterie.*

wenn es was richtiges sein soll:

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Lithium-Akkus

die sind am ende billiger und du hast das richtige für dein vorhaben


----------



## Spinnenfänger (22. November 2013)

*AW: Varta AGM Batterie.*

ja ok da mag was dran sein. aber mit lihtium akkus kenn ich mich noch weniger aus. reichen da 60Ah? oder brauch man da mehr? und das ladegerät ist ja schon 150 euro |uhoh: .Ich würde die varta batterie zum Händler einkaufspreis bekomm. Hast du einen solche lithium Akku? und kannst mir dazu ein paar infos geben?


----------



## ulf (22. November 2013)

*AW: Varta AGM Batterie.*

Hallo

Prinzipiell ist die Varta mal genau das richtige für Dich. Für dem Motorguide finde ich auf die Schnelle keine Angaben zur Strom-Aufnahme, aber die wird je nach Stufe so zwischen 10A und 50A liegen. Die Varta sollteste Du nicht mehr als 80% entladen, wenn Du länger was davon haben willst. Somit kannst Du dann zwischen 1,5 bi 8 Stunden unter Motor fahren.
Die LifePo sind bei gleicher Kapazität leichter, kleiner  und können noch tiefer entladen werden. Somit wäre die 90AH etwa vergleichbar mit der 115 Ah. Außerdem halten die Ihre Nennspannung bis kurz vor Schluß relativ konstant. Alle Litium-Irgendwas-Akkus nehmen aber eine vollständige Tiefentladung extrem übel. Die Bleiakkus mögen das zwar auch nicht, aber sind da doch etwas "toleranter".

Die Blei-Akkus (32kg) sind die "Brot und Butter Akkus" und bewährt , die LiFe(Y) (15kg) sind da eher die Luxus-Variante die aber dafür etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit brauchen.
In einem Angelboot sind aber die 15 kg Gewichtsunterschied eher nicht kriegsentscheidend.

Was zahlst Du denn für die Varta, wenn ich das mal fragen darf ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Seele (22. November 2013)

*AW: Varta AGM Batterie.*

Lithium ist unverhältnismäßig teuer. Der Markt steht für Bootsbatterien erst am Anfang. 
Habe mir deshalb dieses Jahr 2 85Ah der von dir genannten Batterie gekauft. 
1 115Ah kann schon knapp werden weil du sie nicht unter 30% Restkapazizät entladen sollst, sonst ist sie hinüber. Diese vertragen zwar auch mal ne größere Entladung, das ist aber nicht sehr gut für die Batterien.

Mit 2 85Eh oder 70Ah wärst du sicher besser bedient. Allein schon vom Gewicht her. Sind besser zu tragen. 

Auf jeden Fall von der Batterie an sich ist sie wirklich gut und der Kauf lohnt sich.


----------



## mlkzander (22. November 2013)

*AW: Varta AGM Batterie.*

lithium ist verhältnissmässig günstig wolltest du wohl schreiben

bei der 3x 1/3 rechnung (worst case) kannst du aus ner 115er batterie 
50 ah entnehmen..............

die kriegst du auch aus ner 60er lithium raus

also entspricht wohl eher die 60er im schlechtestem fall der 115er

die lithium kostet etwa 1/3 mehr und  hält viel länger
ist sau schnell wieder voll usw. usw.

ich möchte dich mal mit ner agm im handy etc. sehen........

agm und gel ist heutzutage nur noch eine notlösung für kurzfristig denkende
denn die lithium armortisiert sich schon mittelfristig

wer einmal nen e-motor mit solch einen akku betrieben hat, will nichts anderes mehr

alleine die buckelei von 2 stk a 85

ich habe mir einen 90er gegönnt und aufmerksamkeit braucht das ding überhaupt nicht,
das laden ist bei max entladung in max 2 stunden erledigt und die volt anzeige im
echolot genügt zur überwachung völlig...........

ps: jedes kilo zählt, wer viel mit dem boot unterwegs ist, wird es schnell merken,
wenn er mal eben 19kg sparen kann.........


----------

